# Advice on Moving to Portugal. Please.



## Mabutler (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have been browsing through the website and there seem to be a lot of helpful people. So I was wondering if you could help me out.

My partner and I are really keen to start a new life abroad in Portugal we are expecting our first child in a few weeks time, we are both 27, so not planning to move for about 18months to 2 years. We have some relatives of good friends who live in the Algarve, so that is where we are focussing for the time being.

So here we go with some questions;

1. I am a general builder, essentially a jack of all trades and employ 4 other builders (they wont be coming with me  ). Is there much call for general builders in Portugal?

2. My soon to be wife is and has been a hairdresser for 10 years she is a branch manager. Again is there much call for hairdressers?

We are not moving to be on a life long holiday we want to work and enjoy our careers but wish to do it outside of the UK.

3. I am struggling to find useful websites for rental properties, any recommendations?

4. We are also open to different areas of Portugal, obviously work will be a big factor and that it is not too isolated.

5. I have been using the BBC languages website to begin learning the lingo but does anyone have advise on home learning courses.

I have lots of questions but if anyone can help me with these i would be extremely grateful.

Thanks everyone

Mark


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Mark,
I'll have a go.
1, our local builder here on the Silver coast is booked up for several months.
2, If your wife can set herself up, no problem and I think she will be busy with the expats.
3, most estate agencies carry one or two rentals. 
4, as i say, silver coast is my speciality.
5, Learn Spanish, French, German, Italian and over 70 languages with Byki software.
Good luck
James


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have to disagree with Silvers in that he's painting a very rosy picture, you will find it difficult to find work unless you are a licensed builder, there are different licences available depending on type of work you want to undertake.

For either of you to stand a chance of employment language is a priority, yes there's a tremendous call for hairdressers but the majority of clients would be Portuguese, although Expats will gravitate to an English speaker are there enough to provide an income.

Algarve yes might have the highest density of Expats but also the most established business already serving them.

Night school for some structured learning but check whatever you pick on is not Brazilian Portuguese.


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

*realality check*



Mabutler said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been browsing through the website and there seem to be a lot of helpful people. So I was wondering if you could help me out.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, I Live in Central Algarve, in the Silves district, Canoeman gives a more truthful picture, 
1/ your wife would do alright as a hairdresser, 
2_ the average builders wage here is €6 an hour, Belive me this is a real price as I have had builders, and belive me they are good for that money, also building techniques are different over here than that of the UK ,so we have not even heard of thistle plaster over here many of the new properties now start to use a white plaster called macafino , not sure if the spelling is right,
3/Many UK builder struggle over here in the last month we even saw a guy at adli's with a board on his van asking for work, if you want to be a builder think about working for a company untill you get yourself settled, 
3/ you can buy a talk now disc and it is very good for learning the laungage, also schools give lessons for free at local scholls but be warned they are 2 days a week and normally start at 8pm and are for 3 hours long,
4/ for renting we have a free paper every week, theportugalnews and you can also get the getreal paper online, as well as the 123 which you need to buy, hope this helps but be warned seen many go back after 2 years of strugle but do your research and you should be OK


----------



## Mabutler (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice.

Silvers - The Silver Coast looks very nice and not as well established as the Algarve as far as expats go (so say the couple of websites Ilooked at). 

Its good to hear of successful builders. Im going to follow the link for the language website.

Canoeman - This is what I like so much about the website, you get everyone's own experience and opinion.

That's good to know about needing a licence I will have to look into that further.

My partner and I are looking to learn Portuguese as a real high priority, we really want to integrate and not focus our jobs just on expats unless there is of course plenty of work in it.

Algarve - I am really shocked to hear that hourly rate, at lot less than I am currently earning, all my work is in London so that is approx a third. I thought that techniques would differ and that does sound like a good idea working for someone first to find my feet.

Thank you for the other info I will look into them.

Thanks again its given me more to consider now.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If your in London there's a mini Portugal in the Vauxhall area so you can practice some language, remember outside of the Algarve expats are spread over much bigger areas although there are hotspots but rarely enough for full time work.

INCI is the licencing body for the construction industry

INCIHome


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Have to disagree with Silvers in that he's painting a very rosy picture, you will find it difficult to find work unless you are a licensed builder, there are different licences available depending on type of work you want to undertake.
> 
> For either of you to stand a chance of employment language is a priority, yes there's a tremendous call for hairdressers but the majority of clients would be Portuguese, although Expats will gravitate to an English speaker are there enough to provide an income.
> 
> ...


I don't deny that it would take a lot of hard work to set yourself up in any business here and i was generalising because the questions were general. The local builder I mentioned is called David Lemm, try to give him a call and see when he can fit you in. He does general building repairs, just like Nick did before him and he was never out of work either.
The hairdressing is a major issue with the ladies on the Silver coast, they get their hair done but they would prefer to be talking with a Brit.
If he was thinking of coming here as a proper builder, he would never make it because the laws are so rigouress.
It was not my intention of painting a rosy picture, it can be hard here too.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes they where general questions but my view was that a couple in their late 20's really shouldn't be looking to be anything but legal, and should research and look at the move from that aspect so they really understand what is required to live and work here for themselves or others.
It's a very different ballgame to retiring here, when they require an income to live.

We are currently looking at a move within Portugal to the Silver Coast and the property we're interested in will reguire building work, bit there's only a small proportion that could not be done by a registered builder because of required project and the requirement to use a licensed builder.


----------



## Mabutler (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry I did genralise the questions quite a bit, but I wanted to get a feel of what it would take and peoples opinion on us moving. I now see that I have a lot to consider and I need to get some homework in before we take the plunge.


----------

